# ايميل بيت علي الصخر



## eadyouhana (12 فبراير 2009)

اعضاء المنتدي عايز اعرف ايميل برنامج بيت علي الصخر ياريت حد يكون عارفة ويبعتهولي
ابقي شاكر لية ال بييجي علي البرنامج موش شغال اوفية غلط هاتعبكم معاي


----------



## Scofield (13 فبراير 2009)

*ده بتاع ايه ده؟*


----------



## Scofield (13 فبراير 2009)

*اذا كان قصدك برنامج بيت على الصخر اللى فى قناة ctv 
فهاهو 
bait_ala_alsakhr@ctvchannel.tv*


----------



## جيرا (20 يوليو 2009)

:smi420::smi420:انا عايزه حد يوصلنى بعنوان للانبا بولا لانى عايزه اقابله لان الايميل بتاع البرنامج مش شغال اوى تليفون او ايميل لنيافته لانى عندى مشكله كبيره ومحتجاله ضرورى وربنا يعوض تعبكم :Love_Letter_Send:


----------



## جمال فهيم جرجس (29 نوفمبر 2009)

الرب يقويكم


----------



## mero_engel (28 أكتوبر 2011)

ياريت لو حد عارف رقم تليفون بيت على الصخر يبعتهولى وشكرا


----------

